
How to Deal with Procrastination - jasmin42io
https://www.psychreg.org/how-to-deal-with-procrastination/
======
masonic
This appears to be an almost verbatim rip of

[https://www.joyfulsource.com/the-time-is-now-how-to-start-
de...](https://www.joyfulsource.com/the-time-is-now-how-to-start-dealing-with-
procrastination/)

